

Typestate Is Dead, Long Live Typestate (2012) - Rexxar
https://pcwalton.github.io/blog/2012/12/26/typestate-is-dead/

======
yuyummers
Why was this voted up, it feels like ancient history in the rust world, is
someone trying to make a point or trying to reflect on this decision 2+ years
down the line?

Anyway, for those wondering what typestate in rust is for, or what it is
(roughly) :

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3210025/what-is-
typestate](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3210025/what-is-typestate)

